# How to see EXIF data of the images on iPad?



## Hayder (May 24, 2013)

Could please told me how to see EXIF data on the images in this forum using iPad?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Light Guru (May 24, 2013)

there are several exif viewer apps for the ipad a 2 second search of the app store will show them, however you cannot view the exif data strait from the forum you would have to save the images to your camera roll first.


----------



## Hayder (May 24, 2013)

I have EXIF in my iPad and when I choose any picture there is a small arrow left bottom the screen ask me to save the picture to photo library but after all I don't see the photo in my iPad photo?? Any help

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Light Guru (May 24, 2013)

Hayder said:


> I have EXIF in my iPad and when I choose any picture there is a small arrow left bottom the screen ask me to save the picture to photo library but after all I don't see the photo in my iPad photo?? Any help



Sorry your post does not make sense.

If you are having problems with a specific app you should contact the developer of that app.


----------



## Boney (May 24, 2013)

Yes.  After upgrading to one of the OS 6.x I couldn't save TPF pictures either.  Went into the iPad settings and under privacy, then photos and found the TPF app was off.  Set to on and can now save the pictures.


----------



## Hayder (May 25, 2013)

Thanks dear, now I can save some ( not all ) pictures

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

